# Delayed cleaning for days after range session



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I typically get out one or two days a week for a range session. I'll take 2 -3 guns per session and usually don't repeat the same guns if I get a second session in during the week. I generally wait until the weekend to clean the guns I've fired during the week. While awaiting cleaning they are usually wiped with an oil cloth and stored in a safe. 

Am I doing any damage by not cleaning them right away after a range session or is it fine to clean them up to 6 days after they've been shot?

I'm posing the question for a variety of guns (revolvers and semi autos with various finishes) so if there is a separate rule for a certain type of gun or finish, please let me know.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I go for months at a time without cleaning guns. Doesn't hurt them. What it does do is require more time for the solvent to work its magic. Instead of "Hoppes on; Hoppes off," you'll probably have to let it soak for a few minutes.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I sort of stopped cleaning my guns to see what happens, but it has yet to cause any problems. I'll clean them if I get the time (I have a lot of school work these next couple weeks), but nothing has been affected in the past 2 months or so. I'll just soak them a little longer as mentioned above.

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't sleep at night if my guns aint clean--well, maybe a couple of days. I usually clean the range guns the minute I get home--the pistols anyway. I carry bore snakes for my rifles and use CLP right there at the range before I pack them up. Cleaning a warm bore is definitely the way to go if you're doing a 22-24" barrel. I don't shoot any lead except for the 22lr's. Those get pretty nasty with only 50 rounds and I clean them ASAP.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The only guns I clean right away are the Milsurps after shooting corrosive surplus ammo. Modern ammo doesn't have corrosive primers.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Bah. I clean my Glocks once every six months, whether they need it or not. They work fine. I clean my KelTecs more frequently, but certainly not after every range session.

I think more guns get worn out from overcleaning than from shooting.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I clean my guns after every shooting session, but that's because my wife likes the smell of Hoppe's and so do I. Plus its just a habit now. There is a bit more scrubbing to be done if you wait a while, but not like you'd have to wear out a brush or anything.

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I might let a range gun lay a day or two, but all my carry guns are cleaned, inspected and oiled on the same day. I would hate to think I got shot over a malfunction in a dirty gun. :smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Bah. I clean my Glocks once every six months, whether they need it or not. They work fine. I clean my KelTecs more frequently, but certainly not after every range session.
> 
> I think more guns get worn out from overcleaning than from shooting.


That is about how often I clean my carry guns. Just to get the lint out of them (and a little compressed air once a month in between cleanings), then I go shoot a mag or 2 thru them right away, I'll not carry a completely clean gun.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Clean It!*

Even if you do not want to thoroughly scrub your gun after shooting it, I think its a good idea to get the powder out of it. A quick field strip and light cleaning will assure its proper function. For semi-auto's its also a good idea to keep the rails clean and oiled; especially that light coat of oil. If one is going to use the gun for self defense, cleaning is worth the time and effort for sure.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> If one is going to use the gun for self defense, cleaning is worth the time and effort for sure.


Since none of my Glocks have ever malfunctioned despite my lazy cleaning regimen, I am not sure cleaning after every single range trip is remotely necessary. I grant that some guns are more sensitive than Glocks - some markedly so.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

we normally go a few range trips between cleanings. At my parents CCW class, my dad loaned out his Sigma to someone whose gun was malfunctioning. They supplied their own ammo (wolf) and i didn't think we would ever get the mess off of it. So i think if you are shooting dirty ammo then you need to clean more often than if you had some decent ammo.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I might let a range gun lay a day or two, but all my carry guns are cleaned, inspected and oiled on the same day. I would hate to think I got shot over a malfunction in a dirty gun. :smt1099


I'm with Baldy here. If it's a tool that may save your life, why not make sure it's in the best possible condition?


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd be able to hear my daddy spinning in his grave if I didn't thoroughly clean my guns after every range session.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

You guys are crazy. Cleaning after each visit is definitely not necessary. I do mine every 400-600 rounds or every six months.

Cleaning after each shooting is like changing your car's oil after every time you drive it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartan said:


> You guys are crazy. Cleaning after each visit is definitely not necessary. I do mine every 400-600 rounds or every six months.


Necessary? Maybe not, depending on the gun. But some of us prefer to know that the tool we may have to use to defend ourselves or family is in it's optimal condition. Also, since I'm not rolling in cash and my guns represent a substantial investment for me (anything related to shooting comes out of my "mad money" and not household funds) I like to make sure my guns are well taken care of and aren't going to break down or be damaged.

No need to call us crazy for doing it just because we don't do it your way.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> No need to call us crazy for doing it just because we don't do it your way.


Agreed. While I am the laziest gun cleaner I know, I do it because - as a Glock shooter - I can get away with it. When I carried a 1911, I cleaned more often (though still not after every range trip, unless it was a BIG range trip). But just because some guys like to clean a lot doesn't make them crazy.

Maybe anal, but not crazy. :mrgreen:

Seriously, a lot of guy like to clean because they are interested in the inner workings of the gun, and some guys are like Todd and believe their guns work best when spotless. I don't fall into neither category, but have no problem with those who do. On the other hand, the money I don't spend on Hoppe's can be spent on more ammo. ;-)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> and some guys are like Todd and believe their guns work best when spotless.


Oh no, the gun is not spotless for sure. Just the big, obvios junk is cleaned up because I'm not so good at doing a thorough cleaning job. At least that's what my wife tells me. :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Compared to my Glocks, I am very sure your guns could be termed "spotless."

Regardless of your wife's opinion. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I clean within a day or 2 of firing.

it's sort of like personal hygiene, not an absolute requirement but I feel a lot better afterwards. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Maybe it's me, but for some reason I MUST clean all my weapons after every range stop about once every two weeks I go out to shoot, however, I clean them mostly not because the powder but the dirt blowing around out there. Now the only one I don't clean every time is my AK-47, I know that suckers going to work, but I clean all my semi auto pistols and my AR-15. Now it's habit, plus all that cleaning time is sorta like meditating for me, it's relaxing, gives me time to reflect on life's current situation. I do it I guess for more of self healing reasons I suppose.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The factor I use in the decision to clean is round count, rather than # of sessions. I have enough pistols that I don't shoot any particular one more than 50 times per range session. Some pistols might not be cleaned for a month or two, and others might be cleaned several times in one day if I'm having an extended range session. 

Anything that is carried is of course cleaned before it is carried.

PhilR.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I wipe down the outside of my XDs after a range session, so that he powder doesn't stain my pants and shirts... The guts... I clean every 2 months or so... when I'm waiting around for dinner, or watching a golf tourney on TV... Just to tinker.

I use to polish everything after every range session, but now I'm getting closer to the oil change analogy... I wash my car about every other week, and change the oil about every 5000 miles... I wipe 'em down and make 'em pretty after shooting, but I don't tear them down near as often...

In fact, I think my XD45 is a little more consistant, accuracy wise, with a dirty barrel... but I might be crazy. I'm probably just more accurate after my 3rd or 4th mag.
JW


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I clean every time. It's just a way for me to get a little inspection on how things look inside and out. If something got bent, broken, loose etc. I can tell right away and there's no worry. Unnecessary as it may be, I like to clean my guns. As someone said before, it's relaxing.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Todd said:


> Necessary? Maybe not, depending on the gun. But some of us prefer to know that the tool we may have to use to defend ourselves or family is in it's optimal condition. Also, since I'm not rolling in cash and my guns represent a substantial investment for me (anything related to shooting comes out of my "mad money" and not household funds) I like to make sure my guns are well taken care of and aren't going to break down or be damaged.
> 
> No need to call us crazy for doing it just because we don't do it your way.


To each their own. Personally I wouldn't carry a gun that I'd be worried about jamming after a few hundred rounds. I guess it doesn't hurt to do it, I just don't think it's worth the effort every time it gets shot. The only gun I have that I clean after every visit is my Beretta 96 Inox, and I only to it because the Inox shows dirt/ GSR like crazy.

About the 'crazy' comment. Wasn't meant to offend anyone. I hope no one gets offended by anything I say on an internet forum. I guess I have thicker skin than some. Life is too short to take everything seriously! :smt083


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

call me weird, but I like cleaning my gun, so I usually get home from the range, pop in an action movie, and clean my gun.:mrgreen:

and i only fire 100 rounds once a week at the indoor range, so my gun will always be squeaky clean:smt023


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

Damn, I shoot nearly every other day so I put about 1500 rounds a week. I tend to clean my Barrel every other day that isn't a shooting day. I strip and clean the whole shebang once a week.


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

guimoman said:


> Damn, I shoot nearly every other day so I put about 1500 rounds a week. I tend to clean my Barrel every other day that isn't a shooting day. I strip and clean the whole shebang once a week.


wow! 1500 rounds a week lol, what caliber do you shoot? 22 or 9mm? i can't imagine affording any other round at those numbers :smt042


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I went over 10,000 rounds in my XD9 Service over a span of a year and cleaned it maybe 5-6 times. Once I hit that mark, I took it to the gun shop for an ultrasonic bath. My spousal unit was jealous. She always wanted the full spa treatment thing after a long day.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

I clean my revolver every time, otherwise the cylinder gets really hard to clean. As far as my XD, I clean it once every few months. It looks better when it is a little dirty, and still shoots the same.


----------

